# stocking this tank



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, I keep going back and forth here. Want some advice on stocking. What and how many. Tank is set up and ready. 48" - 55 gallon. I was thinking peacocks and yellow labs.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

Cobalt blue red zebras and labs maybe rusties too thatll give u some solid colors in the tank


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

A nice S. fryeri would look great with some yellow labs.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the fryeri get a little big. Labs, rusties and cobalt zebras are my pick.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I would go all male or drop the Rusties and go with Labs, Cobalts, and Demasoni. Maybe even drop the Cobalts as well.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Is the demasoni too aggressive? Also what would be considered overstocked. I want to keep it just under that. I'm new to Africans so I'm researching. Had south Americans for years and was never really happy with my set up/stock so I want to do this right. This site is awesome and appreciate any and all advice. Lots to learn about these fish.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Demasoni are very aggressive towards themselves, so you want a hospital tank. Another option would be saulosi (the males look like demasoni and the females look like labs) and rusties.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What happened to peacocks and yellow labs?

1m:4f yellow labs. Plus five male peacocks:
1-Aulonocara Ruby Red
2-Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri Maleri Island
3-Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara
4-Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue
5-Aulonocara turkis


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Good question DJ. I like all advice and not set in stone on what I really want. I dig your call but question on the female labs, what color is it. Sorry for noob question but like I said still learning. This is my tank but trying to please wife and kids with some super bright fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yellow labs are same color as males...super bright. If you go with peacocks, though, I would take out some of the rocks.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

I did take out a few rocks in middle for more open sand after the pic. Can I add a third to your list and go down to say 2 or 3 peacocks? Maybe an acei?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

See what I mean. I can't decide. Looked up the couple of peacocks I didn't know and good chance I'll go with your exact list. Good choices. Do u recommend getting more to insure males. Wasn't gonna buy adults


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you don't want to buy adults...you almost have to have 5 tanks to grow them out (until you can ID the males) because you can't mix peacocks if you want to be able to rehome the extras. The reason is all the females look alike so once you mix them in a tank you cannot ID which is which.

If you want to buy all juveniles, I'd go with an all-mbuna mixed gender tank.


----------



## Ratdog94 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd go with male peacocks, lethrinops (black fin especially), and maybe a extra hap or two.


----------

